# Whisky Stones



## 3smokesaround (Jan 29, 2011)

FYI - About $11 shipped for 9.

Daily Deals, 1 Sale A Day


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow, that's a great deal! Seems like I was too late to get it.


----------



## golfguy (Apr 24, 2010)

That is a great deal. 

I got a set of these for Christmas. Love 'em. They just slightly chill the scotch/whisky so I find that I'm getting a lot more flavour out of my drinks than normal. Ice seems to stun the drink before diluting it, which is sometimes ok too!


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

golfguy said:


> That is a great deal.
> 
> I got a set of these for Christmas. Love 'em. They just slightly chill the scotch/whisky so I find that I'm getting a lot more flavour out of my drinks than normal. Ice seems to stun the drink before diluting it, which is sometimes ok too!


This is exactly why I want these. I like a slight chill on my drink but don't care for it getting watered down by the melting ice. From what I've seen, these normally go for about $25 for a set, so $11 with shipping would have been great. I will have to keep looking on that site to see if they offer them again.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Heads up guys!

9 whiskey stones for 9 bucks on groupon. Was going to start a new thread but saw this.

SPARQ Deal of the Day | Groupon Amarillo

Enjoy brothers


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks, I needed these for myself and a set for a gift!

Win


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Picked up 2 from the groupon. Thanks!


----------



## spottedjag (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the group on posting, not a bad deal!


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I saw these at the wine store, but they were over $20. At this price I may have tried them. Very interesting.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Unfortunately it didn't combine shipping. So it ended up being $14.50 per set. Not the best, but I am sure I will enjoy them anyways.


----------

